# scotch tape figures



## Rose N'Gideon (Oct 26, 2006)

Looks like a fun thing to do, here are some pictures of it and how to make them  

http://forums.secondcitizen.com/showthread.php?t=13848
http://static.flickr.com/51/135559236_6421fa05b2_o.jpg

Have fun (I'm going to try it on my sis's baby doll  )
I also posted it in Homesteading Questions first and then realize that there was a crafting forum  sorry


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

DON'T show this to my kids!!!

They loved playing with _any _ type of tape when they were kids. Shoot, one Christmas they both got a dozen or so rolls of scotch tape and they thought they were in heaven!


----------



## gottahaveagoat (Jun 5, 2006)

My daughter is 12 and has been getting scotch tape for years too. That is so funny, I thought we were the only strange ones. When she was 3 she asked for cheese for Christmas too!


----------

